# talk to me



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

No one understands.....no one not my family or even me?? I have all symptoms of dp/dr... I'm beginning to think something is wrong with my brain...I've had a cat scan and and MRI and all is "normal"..... 
But something is telling me there is something wrong...


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah I spoke to my therapist today and he said the same....this is just awful. How could all this be caused by something dp/dr....Selig are you recovered? I've been following you somewhat and you always seem so positive and reasurring....how do you do it? I have two kids and I just want my life, my mind, and my body back..


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

I've spent more than 10000 dollars on this disorder seeing a psychiatrist, seeing several therapist that just don't seem to be helping and I'm also going to try Dr. Ronnie Freedmans program....I'm desperate....it's been 6 no.that non stop and I can't live like this anymore.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Like I keep saying, answer the following question: what would it take for you to feel like a full-fledged person? (And no, "if I stopped feeling unreal" is not the answer, because your feelings of unreality are the *end result*, not the *root cause* of your unresolved problems. The same answer would apply to "how could I have prevented DP in the first place?")

If you can answer that, you have the knowledge to get rid of DP.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Plainjane, 
Please stay positive and hopeful, it does get so much better.
how long have u had this going for u?


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

I've had this for six month. I'm exhausted depressed and I know I can't live loke this much longer. my hands don't feel like mine, my legs feel strange and the world just looks odd and those are just some of my symptoms. I want my life back. I hope I am one of the few who gets through this.


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

woah so many typos


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

how long have you had this?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

3 months now, but the bitch is fading in a rapid paste since 2 months ago.
Most of the people recover completely, not just few. Don't be afraid.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

U feel thee dame way as you. 
I'm going to start with medicine because I have a daughter h to and I have to try everything for her before I give up

i've recovered before but I just cant find the hope you need, right now. 
I'm to tired


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

" I feel the same way as you "


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

I know the feeling I have two kids.....heartless your so lucky it did not last too long


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

it will start to reduce for you too once it will get to it's worst. then u will say "ok, i suffer so much, i really cannot care anymore about nothing, including dp."

then u will suffer for some few months but each week you will notive that u suffer less and less. until 1 day you will be up and say to yourself.... whoa i am recovered that was one hell of a ride.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

I've had it for a year now (fine now) ...my brother had it for 4years >_<.


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow well glad you made it through.....does he seem to be getting better?


----------

